# Willing To Do Some Subbing Work, Zimmerman, Elk River, MN Area



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello, we are Bread Of Life, a start up company, and we are looking to do some subcontracting work to supplement our service to our own customers. Please PM me with any possible offers.


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

...bump...


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Just curious...why'd you choose such a non-traditional name for your company? When I hear Bread of Life I'm not thinking "service company".


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

wasnt my choice, my stepdad the owner named it after our church...(we r church/faith based)


----------

